# WinXP hängt beim Hochfahren wenn CD oder DVD-Laufwerk belegt sind



## Narrator (19. März 2005)

Ok mir is kein besserer Titel eingefallen, sagt jetzt eigentlich schon alles aus. Also wenn ich Windows hochfahre und was in einem der beiden Laufwerke liegt zeigt Windows noch den Ladebildschirm an(mit dem tollen Fortschrittsbalken) und dann kommt nur schwarzer Bildschirm. Das macht mich echt fertig. Woran kann das liegen? Wie kann ich es ändern


----------



## server (20. März 2005)

Steck doch mal zuerst das eine, dann das andere und dann beide Laufwerke ab und schau, ob es an einem oder beiden Laufwerken liegt. Dann würde ich noch überprüfen, ob sie am selben IDE Kanal angeschlossen sind und ob sie richtig gejumpert sind (pro Kanal ein Master und ein Slave Gerät).


----------



## webbarbar (21. März 2005)

Also wenn du die Laufwerke einfach mal aus der Startreihenfolge nimmst müsste es eigentlich auch gehen


----------



## BuelentAyyuece (21. März 2005)

Schau mal im BIOS, wie die Bootreihenfolge eingerichtet ist. Wenn das System so eingerichtet ist, dass es _als erstes von einem CD-Laufwerk_ _bootet_, dann solltest Du zuerst die Bootreihenfolge ändern. Wenn das Laufwerk C: als erstes bootet und das Problem weiterhin besteht , dann die _Treiber_ der CD- und DVD-Laufwerk prüfen, bzw. im Systemsteuerung --> Systemeigenschaften --> Gerätemanager CD- und DVD-Laufwerke einzeln _deaktivieren_ und so den Grund für das Problem feststellen!


----------



## Narrator (13. April 2005)

ehehehe sorry, dass ich hier den Thread in Gang gebracht hab und mich ne Weile nich gemeldet hab.  ;-) Liegt  daran, dass ich hier ziemlich viel zu tun hab und so einiges dann doch mal untergeht  :-( 

Wie dem auch sei. Ich weiß jetzt dass es am Brenner liegt. Aber die ganze Sache hat sich jez noch verschärft. Der Brenner geht gar nich mehr. Mit einem Mal hat er einfach aufgehört zu funktionieren. Völlig sinnlos. Kann nix brennen und auch nix lesen. Naja, vlt hängt er jez auch nich mehr wenn er nix mehr lesen kann^^ Wenigstens was...
Ich denke aber mal, dass das Hauptprob am Mainboard liegt. Da muss irgendwas nich ganz rund laufen, weil irgendwie gehn da an den IDE anschlüssen alle möglichen Geräte in . 2 Festplatten hats schon so ziemlich zerhauen(naja die eine funktioniert unter Knoppix noch so halbwegs, die andre hab ich umgetauscht) und jez halt der Brenner.
Würd ja umtauschen, aber ich bin mir da nich so sicher wie sicher das ist, da des alles nen KomplettPC von ALDI ist. Hab jez gehört, dass man bei Discountern generell nix technisches kaufen sollte, da das mit Umtausch und so immer n Riesenproblem ist. Da würd ich jez gerne wissen, ob man bei ALDI auch nur einzelne Komponenten umtauschen kann, und wie das so läuft mit dem Umtausch bei ALDI.
Bin schon verzweifelt, hab nur noch 5gb frei, kann nix brennen und auch nix auf die andre(Knoppixfähige) Festplatte auslagern...


----------

